# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Αξεσουάρ >  Πατήθρες ξύλινες από πετσόπ

## maria-karolina

Παιδιά μετά τη συμβουλή του γιατρού να βάλουμε το κοκατιλάκι μας πατήθρες από ξύλο, και εφόσον το βιαζόμουν λόγω κάλων στα πόδια της μικρής μου, αποφάσισα να πάρω προσωρινά από πετσόπ μέχρι να τελειώσει η εξεταστική και να μπορώ να ασχοληθώ μόνη μου!! Ήθελα όμως να ρωτήσω, λογικά εφόσον είναι κατασκευασμένες και πωλούνται σε πετσοπ δεν θα υπάρχει κάποιος κίνδυνος για ζουζούνια και τέτοια ε?? Τις έπλυνα με νερό αλλά δεν έκανα τα υπόλοιπα με το καυτό νερό και το ξύδι που κάνουμε όταν κόβουμε μόνοι μας ξύλα!! Πιστεύετε έκανα λάθος??

----------


## tsouk

κατά εμενα δεν νομίζω να έχεις κάποιο πρόβλημα αλλα καλο θα ήταν να τα περάσεις με λίγο spreit για ψείρες

----------


## andreas142

ενά κατάλληλο δένδρο που μπορείς να κάνεις χρήση είναι ο ευκάλυπτος . σου βάζω και φωτογραφία για να το αναγνωρίσεις



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## maria-karolina

ναι ναι αυτό για τονευκάλυπτο το είχα υπόψιν μου και μετά το τέλος της εξεταστικής μου θα φτιάξω μόνη μου!!! Για αυτές ποθ αγόρασα τι λές??

----------


## vagelis76

Ένα καλό πλύσιμο είναι οκ πιστεύω,τουλάχιστον αυτό κανω εγώ σε εκείνες που αγοράζω(αγόραζα) από τα μαγαζιά.
Μη γίνεις και υποχονδρια,όσο αποστειρωμένο είναι ένα περιβάλλον τόσο πιο ευάλωτα γίνονται τα πουλια...

----------


## maria-karolina

Εντάξει, συμφωνώ, άλλωστε και στη φύση δεν είναι όλα αποστειρωμένα, έτσι δεν είναι???

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Καλά είναι και με την καθημερινή καθαριότητα δεν νομίζω να έχεις πρόβλημα.Πάντα ελέγχουμε την κατάσταση των αξεσουάρ των κλουβιών μας.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

τις σαπουνισες?
αν αμπλε τις ξεπλινες πιστευω δεν ειναι αρκετο...

μπορουν ευκολα να κουβαλανε αρωστιες απο το πετ σοπ...

----------


## warlock

Πάντως τις πατήστρες τις πλένουμε κάπου και που όταν καθαρίζουμε το κλουβί .Αν είναι ξύλινες θέλουν λίγο πιο συχνά από τις πλαστικές .

----------

